# strange noises while eating



## Yvonne G (Oct 17, 2016)

New member Kendall sent this to me instead of posting it on the Forum. I hope you all can help:

Every once in a while I give my tortoise some romaine lettuce as a treat and I noticed when I do she makes a strange noise. It sounds kind of like she's choking, which is possible I guess because she's not pausing in between bites, though I don't think that's the case. 
Is it normal for tortoises to make noises as they eats?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 17, 2016)

Some of the tortoises here that i help care for make a noise like this when they eat, Tidgy does it occasionally when she eats prickly pear. 
I would say it is quite normal and is probably a type of stridulation. 
here's one post that may be relevant. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...eird-sounds-when-he-eats.140378/#post-1310683
We do all tend to worry so, but I think this is probably nothing.
If the tort is not bothered and still eating well, i wouldn't worry.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh, and hello Kendall, and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum.
And thanks, Yvonne.


----------

